# ICD-9 coding for IUD in place with current pregnacy



## karolynak (Jun 6, 2013)

We have a patient that is very high risk.  She had a IUD placed in March of this year due to multiple medical conditions including kidney/lupus/anti-coagulation defects.  She just found out she is pregnant.  We are pulling the IUD today in the office however I am unsure as to the dx codes to use - pregnant state with iud? or do you use the mechanical malfunction of and IUD with her pregnancy codes.


----------

